# incredibly cheap plant site



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

www.aquaticplantdepot.com

they have some really nice prices and $10 flat rate shippin priority mail


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i think thats the site i got some plants from. it was a while ago but it was that site or one other one. it is cheap. ships nice.


----------

